# Oldenburg, a nice little town in northern Germany



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

Even though Oldenburg is just 2 hours away by train I have never been there yet. I also have not heard very much about this city, it kinda flies under the radar.
The city absolutely surprised me though. Not only is Oldenburg beautiful it also has a very vibrant and nice atmosphere.
There are canals going through the city, a beautiful yellow castle, a university with 12.000 students enrolled and the city also has a wonderful modern museum.

The popultaion of Oldenburg is 160.000 and the city of Bremen that has a poputaion of more than half a million is only 45 Kilometers away.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

It seems some German towns have more gingerbread styling than others. Is there some kind of geographic pattern to this I wonder? :?


----------



## KoolKeatz (Jan 30, 2007)

LOL! my hometown! funny


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Bond James Bond said:


> It seems some German towns have more gingerbread styling than others. Is there some kind of geographic pattern to this I wonder? :?


:lol: 

The smaller and older the german towns are, the more "gingerbread" houses are to be found there. And it depends on the region. Hessen (I think Hessia in English), Thuringia and Bavaria are most famous for it's "gingerbread" houses.
And of course there were the bombings in WWII. Only the small cities and very few big cities escaped the damage. Can you imagine, that Frankfurt once had the biggest half timbered city center in all of Europe?


----------



## NiMi1981 (Jun 1, 2009)

KoolKeatz said:


> LOL! my hometown! funny


Haha- mine too! I was always wondering if there is an Oldenburg thread hidden somewhere her in the Forum and here we go! There is/ has been quite a lot of construction since this thread was opened. I'm back in town in September, maybe I'm gonna upload some updates of what happend in the meantme (new LzO Headquaters, Schlosshöfe and what not)

Cheers to Oldenburg!:cheers:


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Nice pics. Noticed that there's a lot of people riding bikes. Kind of interesting to me since I live in the States...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I like this town; very beautiful


----------

